# scratch built Round Keep #2



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well hi there again,
I have completed my second large round keep...cardboard, foam core, craft sticks, time and patience...lol
This on is similar to the first one but i moved the front door to the stair tower along with a machicolation to help defend the front door.
As usual I primed the entire piece completely with black paint, then a dark grey...medium grey dry brush...some color highlights, and white highlight dry brushing...then a light black wash over the roof tiles and wood....







Let me know what ya think...
Cheers,
Carl


----------

